# grizzly table saw crosscut sled



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

for those of you who own a grizzly table saw. With the t slot miter slot. When you have made a crosscut sled what did you use to ride in the miter slot. I have looked at the kreg miter slot bars but they say they are not made for t slot miter slots. I have some maple I can use but id like to use something that wont expand and contract with humidity. if you can let me know what you used that would be great.

thanks


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have built sleds out of wood guides, but I prefer to make them from metal , Grizzly #T28229 or #T28230 or the High Density Polyethylene #H2883


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

The miter slot of my Grizzly table saw isn't any different than any of my previous table saws with the exception that not all of them were T slot. That shouldn't make any difference. I don't use the "T" feature on sleds anyway. All my current sleds make use of HDPE plastic which was machined for the purpose. It is an inexpensive material that has stable dimensions and slides easily. I have made runners out of quarter sawn white oak in the past and they worked just fine. Many years ago, I made runners out of plain old red oak and they got loose in the winter when humidity was low. I think even they would have been alright in my current shop, which is humidity and temperature controlled.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I made my miter bars from UHMW and didn't worry about the t-slot.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have used both wood and metal bars with adjustment screws they both work great. A little bit of paste wax and the wood bars slide really easy.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I got aluminum bar stock, 1/4×3/4×10 ft. Worked perfectly in my T-Slot. Was able to drill and countersink for screws in the aluminum and had plenty of aluminum bar stock left over for other sleds. I think I paid 10 dollars for the aluminum at the metal supply house.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

> I have used both wood and metal bars with adjustment screws they both work great. A little bit of paste wax and the wood bars slide really easy.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


This is what I was wondering the most about. I was gonna get the adjustable bars from kreg or rockler but since kreg says they arent ment for t slot tops. I was worried it wouldn't work.

I looked at the hdpe and the uhmw. Peachtree sells it but alot of review say there is alot of play. In what they sell.. I have never cut any of that stuff myself is there anything to watch for while cutting the strips myself ? If I was to just buy a board of it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the Incra miter slider. They are adjustable to fit the slot just right. When a sled is worn out, I take them off and reuse them on another.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Check with a counter shop for any scrap cutoffs. When ever I am remodeling the service areas in my places I always grab a few feet of the corian back splashes. It's generally 3/4" thick and its easily milled with carbide tools, with ZERO stability issues.


----------

